
Ask HN: How to leave Linkedin? - graycat
Once I joined Linkedin, but I find their service and many e-mail messages disrespectful, deceptive, distracting,
insulting, and infuriating.<p>At their Web site I tried to cancel my membership or at least stop their e-mail messages, but I saw no way to cancel; I couldn&#x27;t log on using any of the three old passwords I have for them; and to stop the e-mail messages giving them only my e-mail address I went through several of their captchas with no success and gave up.<p>At their Web site I could see no other way to contact them. So, at the SEC site Edgar I looked up their mailing address and phone number and called them.  All I could get was just a recording that gave their FAX number.  I wrote them a letter and tried to send via FAX, but their FAX line seems permanently busy.  So, I printed a letter and will send it USPS.<p>Somehow I suspect that the letter will be ignored.<p>Is it nearly impossible to get Linkedin to cease and desist?  Is there a way?
======
rman666
Promote this post on Twitter! Copy Microsoft. Complain to FTC. Change your
email address on LI to info@linkedin.com. Etc., etc.

------
nhayfield
Probably have to recover your password and then: [https://www.quora.com/How-
do-I-delete-an-old-account-on-Link...](https://www.quora.com/How-do-I-delete-
an-old-account-on-LinkedIn)

Personally I would just flag it as spam though.

